# Emirates International School Jumeirah



## annikke (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi!
I'm new in Dubai. Could anybody tell me about Emirates International School in Jumeirah, this year my 4year old is going to KG2. I'm a little worried because this is not a british curriculum school (unfortunately we were late this year to enter one of them). 
Thank YOU!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

EIS Jumeirah is not the best school around but the primary school has a better reputation than the secondary school. There's a good mix of students from many different countries, and at that age, I wouldn't see the non-UK curriculum as a major issue.


----------



## annikke (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank You!
Could you please also recommend which one from the british curriculum schools would be the best choice? And do I have a chance to transfer my child to one of them in the middle of the year? I mean do schools keep these waiting lists the whole year? (we are in waiting lists in 3 british schools)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Only you can decide which school will be best for your child. Its a very personal choice.

For some people they decide on a school as it is close to home/work, its within their budget, has extra help needed for children with learning problems, it has a strong focus on academics/sport etc....

I believe the cut off date to swap schools (once started) is Feb. This does not apply to those just arriving and starting school here. Yes, some schools have waiting lists all year, and some have them for years. Other schools have a certain amount of kids on the list then close the list, until space is available.

When all the kids are fully back at school, the schools can then see who still needs places, and see who has left over summer, or taken another place elsewhere.

It is always suggested that you have your childs name down at many schools, and see how you go from there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

bonk said:


> EIS Jumeirah is not the best school around but the primary school has a better reputation than the secondary school. There's a good mix of students from many different countries, and at that age, I wouldn't see the non-UK curriculum as a major issue.


Hello Bonk!
Can you tell me what makes EIS "not the best school around" and why the secondary school doesn't have a great reputation? I accepted a job there and you kind of got me worried! 
Hope you're around and will answer me!
Take care,
m2d!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

EIS Meadows is considered a better school than EIS JUmeriah. I know a lot of kids who travel every day from Jumeirah to Meadows. The Meadows school is a newer school and has better facilities. The staff is generally mixed and the school has good reputation. It does follow the IB program but for a 4 year old I would not worry a lot.


----------

